# Game 19: Wolves (9-9) @ Bulls (10-9)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*December 9th | 7:30 PM | KSTC*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>








</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*13 | Mike James*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*30 | Mark Blount*</td></tr></table>

*Bulls Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*21 | Chris Duhon*</td> <td align=center>*12 | Kirk Hinrich*</td> <td align=center>*9 | Luol Deng*</td> <td align=center>*5 | Andres Nocioni*</td> <td align=center>*3 | Ben Wallace*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Bulls Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*Prediction
Wolves 98 | Bulls 94*

*Bet on the game with vBookie*​


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

Matchup of my fav. teams. It is going to be a hard game, both teams are on a winning streak MIN 3 in a row and Bulls 7 in a row, but i'm confident on our team right now, we will win this one. :clap2:


----------



## Sixkeg (May 24, 2006)

Just in case anyone didn't know.. the game is on WGN tonight if you don't get channel 45.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this is actually a very timely game as far as the AI trading is concerned.
if the bulls win and take their streak to 8 they are less likely to tear that team apart to get iverson


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

oh and i think this is gonna be a very close game, gotta have faith so wolves win 95-90


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Both teams are playing their best basketball of the season... Hopefully the wolves are not too tired. This could be a huge game for Craig Smith, seeing that everyone on their front line is pretty small and we saw what he can do against yao... So, hopefully Foye can play awsome tonight...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Great first half by the Wolves. The defensive intensity has been superb, just as it has the past 3 wins. KG filling up the stat sheet, 11-5-4-3-1. Hopefully we can keep this up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hopefully we can hold them off, up by 7 at the moment.
defense has been great, and nice to see our offense coming from all positions


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

A bit disappointing that we let them back into the game so easily, but a good win nonetheless.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah, I went from thinking, "wow, our team is better than I thought" to "typical wolves" in the course of a single quarter. Still, they're a good defensive team, and so are we, except there at the end.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

4 in a row!

Who needs AI?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

91-81, breaks the bulls' 7 game streak, 4 in a row for us now


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mateo said:


> 4 in a row!
> 
> Who needs AI?


we do lol


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Huge win... The WOlves are rollin right now. Awsome to see such an even distribution in the scoring... Man we are playing welll *knocks on wood*


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I watched some of the game last night, it was well balanced as you can see the stats. Good game, but they nearly gave up early in 4th quarter but they managed to get away to nab the victory. 

Isn't that made KG a bit more happy? 

10-9. I'm feeling a lil better now, too.


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, the real test is on Wednesday against Spurs, at SA.
If we can pull that one off, then there's no limit.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

great to be winning whether we're looking at iverson or not.
if not then this team will gain confidence, and winning is a great way to gel with team mates.
if we do, then we need to get as many wins before the trade as possible.. because injecting a plyer like that will take some adjusting and we dont want to drop off the teams above us


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The Merlin said:


> Well, the real test is on Wednesday against Spurs, at SA.
> If we can pull that one off, then there's no limit.


lakers downed the spurs just then, and we're rolling for 5 in a row... good situation to face the spurs if there is such a thing


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> lakers downed the spurs just then, and we're rolling for 5 in a row... good situation to face the spurs if there is such a thing


It'll put our team in a good position........... hopefully.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

duncan v garnett.... one of the single greatest... and probably THE most un-hyped match ups in the league


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> duncan v garnett.... one of the single greatest... and probably THE most un-hyped match ups in the league


I totally agree, you can really see the competition between them, always fun to watch them umm..., whats the word, face off?


----------

